# DESPERATED

## steelrose

its been a week since i am trying to install gentoo 1.4 from stage 1.one time i succeed but xfs destroyed it

now i need to setup my Nic but it dont work

Let me explain.i boot with i.4 live cd and type pci-setup.the modules loaded are not suitable for my card (3com 3c905b) (module 3c59x).well then i type ifconfig but my eth0 is not there

typing ifconfig -a eth0 my card is there but not up and running.so i type ifconfig eth0 up

now by typing this command my card is sometimes up and running and sometimes up notrailers running.

then by typing dhcpcd -d eth0 i get an ip

i ping my own ip and its fine.when i try to ping other ip's it fails

now i type dmesg |grep eth0 and i got this error:

eth0 :incorrect signature 0xffff

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

several times

and then:

eth0:D-LINK DE-600 pocket adopter not at I/O 0x378

this is strange.can anybody tell me what to do?

in my current 1.2 gentoo and in windows my network runs fine

need help asap

----------

## ultraslacker

Similar problem I had - try setting PnP aware OS to NO in Bios.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

If your card truly is a 3Com 3C905B then the 3c50x driver/module is correct for your NIC.  Beyond that you seem to be trying some very strange things.  Are you wanting a dynamic IP (DHCP) or a static (Manual Configuration)?  I think you need to pick one and then trouble-shoot that.  If you get a DHCP lease using 'dhcpcd eth0' seems like your box found a DHCP server which is then responsible for setting up all your other settings (gateway, netmask, etc, etc) and you should have it made, so long as your DHCP server is working correctly.  

As for the D-Link DE-600 showing up as eth0 my only guess is that maybe you have two network cards, or the wrong type in the machine?  Are you certain this has a 3C905B, and not a D-link?  Are you certain it ONLY has the 3C905B, or does it have two cards?  Besides isn't the D-link pocket adapter a USB external solution?  With a quick look on the D-Link webpage it appears that the 6XX series of products are either USB or PCMCIA types of adapters, in case that helps.

Keep us posted, try to give us more specifics about the machine.  Is this a laptop, a desktop, what brand (if it is a brand), or did you build it?

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## steelrose

Well....My card specs are 3Com 905 Cyclone TX Fast Etherlink XL PCI.in gentoo 1.2 installation cd it finds my card module as 3c59x.I have a p2 350mhz desktop .My ethernet is connected to Alcatel Speedtouch Adsl Modem.I dont have other network card.i tried so many things to make it work and i am confused.in bios there is an option for pnp os aware.i disabled this and i had the same results.do i have to change the pnp settings for the irq's also?

is there a utility like setserial but for network cards?

the strange thing is that in my current gentoo 1.2 system build from stage3 without network connection the card is running fine by typing dhcpcd eth0.well i will try again to change bios settings  but i will appreciate more help

----------

## securiteaze

What is the output is the following command

```
cat /proc/pci | grep -i ethernet

```

----------

## steelrose

by typing  cat /proc/pci | grep -i ethernet i get this outpout

Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 4 :Cool: 

----------

## pathos

I'm having exactly the same problem. My current config:

Athlon XP 1700+

MSI K7T266 Pro2 with the latest bios (v3.7) AND pnp aware DISABLED

3Com Corporation 3c905-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 116) IRQ 18. Master Capable. Latency=64. (this is what cat /proc/pci says)

I have only ONE nic in my computer, and I also get the D-Link error. I tried cleaning the nvram, didn't help. I tried various bios settings, nothing helped.

----------

## ultraslacker

The dlink error is suspicious. I experienced that the 3com card worked flawlessly under 1.2 - once I upgraded to 1.4, I experienced intermittent problems with either network not coming up at all, or dropping out after a few packets.

Don't know if this is applicable to your woes, but I ripped all extra cards out and moved the nic to 2nd pci slot down from agp port.  So far so good...

----------

## steelrose

thanks for the reply ultraslacker.i didnt try to change the pci slot yet but i have to tell you that i have gentoo 1.2 installed and my connection is working by typing dhcpcd eth0.although when i type ifconfig i have this output

Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:5A:BB:16:77  

          inet addr:10.11.77.40  Bcast:10.11.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:311330 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:1

          TX packets:259530 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:4 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:461712937 (440.3 Mb)  TX bytes:18579473 (17.7 Mb)

          Interrupt:9 Base address:0xd800 

when i type dmesg |grep eth0 i get this :

bridge-eth0: peer interface eth0 not found, will wait for it to come up

bridge-eth0: attached

bridge-eth0: enabling the bridge

bridge-eth0: up

eth0: Setting promiscuous mode.

device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

device eth0 left promiscuous mode

when i try to install 1.4iso by typing ifconfig i dont see eth0 and by typing dmesg |grep eth0 i got the error with d-link.

i have to say that i have compiled the nic driver directly into kernel on my current gentoo

Do you think by changing the pci slot will help?

----------

## steelrose

well i changed the slot but didn't work.my ethernet is found as eth0.any ideas?

----------

## acidreign

but here is how i would go about solving the problem.

Firstly, go back and recompile your kernel with vanilla sources, if you need XFS go to sgi's site and patch it yourself

cd /usr/src/linux

patch -p0 < /path/to/xfs-patch-here.patch

Recompile the kernel, and try again, failing that, you should have an option in your bios that says "RESET CONFIGURATION DATA", pick yes, reboot the machine.

This will never STAY as (yes|enabled), because it is a once only setting, at next reboot, it will be put back to no, or disabled..

Failing that, and you knew it did work in gentoo 1.2, go back to whatever kernel you had there, which may involve a trip to kernel.org, and maybe a patch to use your favourite journaling file system.

Well, thats all i have time for today folks,

see ya next time..

ta ta.

----------

## ultraslacker

I don't know either at this point - I get the card working for one session, then it will not work at all next session.  Dies after a few packets....weirdness

I'm going to try compiling the 3c59x driver into the kernel.

----------

## pilla

Try downloading the configuration/diagnostics tools from 3COM. 

 *ultraslacker wrote:*   

> I don't know either at this point - I get the card working for one session, then it will not work at all next session.  Dies after a few packets....weirdness
> 
> I'm going to try compiling the 3c59x driver into the kernel.

 

----------

## steelrose

hi there:)

i am glad to announce to you that i succeed to get network to work.this was so simple that i feel stupid and sorry for asking help and take your time.well my isp wants me to log in to its web site before use adsl.so the only thing i done was to boot from the cd,type dhcpcd eth0,type lynx url and login .after i ping an ip adress and it was up and running.it was so simple but i didn't think for this earlier.i am so glad to build gentoo from scratch.now i am able to enjoy the best linux distro . :Smile: 

thanx to all who helped me and answered to my posts

----------

